# Mud tubes



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

As anyone ever tried one of the syringe style " mud tubes" with the attachment heads?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow......


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

kevin said:


> As anyone ever tried one of the syringe style " mud tubes" with the attachment heads?


Type the words "compound tube" in the search function, you will find some threads, then ask if you have any questions, when done reading:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wow......


Hey, whats with the roll reversal here tonight:furious:


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry I'm new to any forum. Let alone this one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

kevin said:


> Sorry I'm new to any forum. Let alone this one


I hear you, if I end up on a different forum, I'm like"oh just answer this one question for me, I don't want to read everything"

But I checked 1st, to see if "compound tube" brought up enough good threads for you to read on, it does:thumbsup:


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Was wondering if I should bother trying one I'm a knife and trowel man myself


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you. I'm kind of lost here. I was just wondering if I should bother trying one. I've been a knife and trowel man for 20 years. Doing everything by hand


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey, whats with the roll reversal here tonight:furious:


Hahaha! It's true.
I'm being the ass and you're being the nice guy!

Oh wait...
That is what you meant right? :laughing:



kevin said:


> Sorry I'm new to any forum. Let alone this one


It's all good bro! I already like you more than AtlanticDrywall :jester: Haha!
I'm a little cranky tonight. tihi!
Hold on! I'll try and find you some good threads.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Here, if you're not familiar with the process and application you can watch this video to start. It will give you a basic idea.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Also this is a good starter set.







That's pretty well everything you just saw in the video.
All the tools needed. It's a basic set-up.

Here's the link if you're interested.
http://www.canamtool.com/products/basic-tool-kit/

I'm not going to lie, there are better tubes out there than can-am tubes.
More or less everything else on the market actually....
But they're still good. And it's a good set-up for the price.
Once you use a tube and get the hang of them and see if it's a method you think you will enjoy working with than maybe you could upgrade to a Columbia or Blue Line (Tapepro)

Columbia: http://www.walltools.com/columbia-cmt42.html

Blue Line: http://www.walltools.com/blu-ca.html


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

You're quite welcome buddy.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

forget about CT get a proper tool-bazooka,roller and angle head :thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

keke said:


> forget about CT get a proper tool-bazooka,roller and angle head :thumbsup:


Why is the CT not a "proper" tool?

If he can learn to use it, and it proves an efficient method for him, then?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

keke said:


> forget about CT get a proper tool-bazooka,roller and angle head :thumbsup:


Really? 
"I'm kind of lost here. I was just wondering if I should bother trying one. I've been a knife and trowel man for 20 years. Doing everything by hand"
And you want to throw a bazooka in his hands? :no:
That will just make him hate auto tools in general!
If you have someone to teach you how to run a zook or anyone in your area that you can watch then sure, it's awesome!
But for a guy who's been doing everything by hand for 20 years?...Don't get a bazooka...start slow. Like Moore did!
And eventually he might get the itch and want to learn for himself.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I use a mud runner but am thinking about picking up a short version of TP, as I can see a viable use for it.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Really?
> "I'm kind of lost here. I was just wondering if I should bother trying one. I've been a knife and trowel man for 20 years. Doing everything by hand"
> And you want to throw a bazooka in his hands? :no:
> That will just make him hate auto tools in general!
> ...


because he did everything by hand for so long, he already knows all the drywall tricks so going on auto tools won't be such a big step for him.He needs only a bit of patience and a good teacher=DWT :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Why is the CT not a "proper" tool?


because you always have to go back:
CT-apply mud,go back for the paper(100%you need plank and ladders), go back with the roller,go back with the angle head
BAZOOKA-apply mud and paper at the same time(maybe everything on the floor),go back with the roller,go back with the angle head
This is my opinion if you have another understanding I am open for suggestion


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I get where you are coming from Keke, but you have to look at the whole picture not just stringing tape. The CT can be used for a variety of tasks. You can run mud on 90 deg externals, obtuse internals and externals. Some on here have even talked about using it for prefill. I know it wont mean anything for the blokes in the northern hemisphere but you can also use it to run mud for cornice.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

To be totally honest the "idea" of having a bazooka sounds great but to make a large purchase like that with no hands on you'd eat at least 5 houses trying to make it work andquite possibly get discouraged. If 2buck didn't offer to give me a crash course i woulden't even consider buying one


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

keke said:


> because you always have to go back:
> CT-apply mud,go back for the paper(100%you need plank and ladders), go back with the roller,go back with the angle head
> BAZOOKA-apply mud and paper at the same time(maybe everything on the floor),go back with the roller,go back with the angle head
> This is my opinion if you have another understanding I am open for suggestion


Yes, Your opinion and there's nothing wrong with that....but... there is really no set rule ( common sense applies of course ) for what, or how we do what we do out here in the field. As has been said in many other threads....use what works for you and keep an open mind ( learn as much as possible )

I have and use many auto tools but no CT. I'm willing to try one to see if it could be beneficial to me.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

If I was just starting out and had no tools, the compound tube would be one of my first purchases. :yes:


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Been looking at the tubes on Allwall's site. They look like they're made of plastic and they're like $150. Good or bad?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

kevin said:


> Been looking at the tubes on Allwall's site. They look like they're made of plastic and they're like $150. Good or bad?


Here! Use a real website! :thumbsup:
http://www.walltools.com/

I'd recommend either of these.

http://www.walltools.com/columbia-taping-tools-compound-mud-tube.html

http://www.walltools.com/blu-ca.html

This isn't a bad kit either
http://www.walltools.com/products/d...tter-than-ever-taping-tool-kit-bte-kit-1.html


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

What size tube should I start with? I'm a pretty strong dude so weight isn't an issue. It's a matter of control and getting use to it


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

kevin said:


> What size tube should I start with? I'm a pretty strong dude so weight isn't an issue. It's a matter of control and getting use to it


Personally I'd say a 42"
Then you're not reaching as high.
The one you saw us using in the video above was a 60"
So that gives you an idea. Can-am I think is the only company that makes a 60". But 42" is usually the industry standard.
It's good for everything.


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you. You've been a huge help. I'm just trying to do anything I can to try to compete with all the illegal immigrants in the area. Low prices and high production. Ya know? Connecticut is getting pretty bad, started getting bad like 8-9 years ago


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Nothing against them. I'm just trying to keep up


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

kevin said:


> Nothing against them. I'm just trying to keep up


I don't care what race or ethnicity anybody is! You're all my competition! Muahahahaha!!
And you're quite wlecome!
Oh! And seriously! WallTools.com! Do it!
Mention you're on drywall talk and you'll get a 10% discount! :thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I get where you are coming from Keke, but you have to look at the whole picture not just stringing tape. The CT can be used for a variety of tasks. You can run mud on 90 deg externals, obtuse internals and externals. Some on here have even talked about using it for prefill. I know it wont mean anything for the blokes in the northern hemisphere but you can also use it to run mud for cornice.


sorry Gaz ...... bazooka,angle head and roller do not mean the whole kit.for 90 deg externals, obtuse internal and external you can use very well internal box or mud runner and for cornice I only did victorian and this is why my CT got dusted in the shed


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I couldn't take it anymore....I ordered the 36" Tape Pro CT. I'll be curious to see how it is compared to my Mud runner.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Well, I couldn't take it anymore....I ordered the 36" Tape Pro CT. I'll be curious to see how it is compared to my Mud runner.


That's my favourite tube!
Good buy!
It's allot bigger in radius than standard tubes. So it holds more mud than a regular 36", very smooth and easy to clean. The handle is a nice feature as well.


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Also this is a good starter set.
> 
> That's pretty well everything you just saw in the video.
> All the tools needed. It's a basic set-up.
> ...


How much is can-am's basic tool set?


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's my favourite tube!
> Good buy!
> It's allot bigger in radius than standard tubes. So it holds more mud than a regular 36", very smooth and easy to clean. The handle is a nice feature as well.


Smooth action would be very welcome. Time in this trade is taking a toll on my joints


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

kevin said:


> How much is can-am's basic tool set?


Hmm..I'm not sure off the top of my head..if you go their website, www.canamtool.com you can click on find a dealer and call someone in your area to find out. I think its around 900$ or so


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok so do you use your tube for all your coats on the angles as well?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Ok so do you use your tube for all your coats on the angles as well?


Who are you asking?
I don't even really use my tubes anymore...
I think I have like 4 of them laying around..
I should give them away to some of you guys.
I really only use my tapepro tube when I do beads with an outside corner applicator.
Or If I have too many jobs on the go and we happen to be running corners on the same day, then one crew will run the corner box and the other will use the CP tube. I only have one corner box


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> Ok so do you use your tube for all your coats on the angles as well?


Cp tube seems to be more of a Canuck tool, from reading the threads, it seems

Guys starting out in the trade in the states, seem to tape by hand, use banjo, then may go up to the zook. Well in Commie Canada, they might start with a slop bucket or cp tube set, then move up to the zook. But a lot will go with a cp tube b/c......

you can pre-fill with it, lay tape, apply beads, flush/glaze angles, fill your spotter or boxes with it, spot high screws, and win any water fight you enter:thumbup:.....It's a good starter tool, but may be used less as you accumulate more tools, but still good to have



PrecisionTaping said:


> Who are you asking?
> I don't even really use my tubes anymore...
> I think I have like 4 of them laying around..
> I should give them away to some of you guys.
> ...


Chicken:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Chicken:whistling2:


Why am I a chicken!? :blink:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Who are you asking?
> I don't even really use my tubes anymore...
> I think I have like 4 of them laying around..
> I should give them away to some of you guys.
> ...


So what your saying is you use your corner boxes for coating angles.

Im just trying to figure out whats going to help me become faster and make my angles look better. I can do them by hand just fine. But it takes alot of time.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> So what your saying is you use your corner boxes for coating angles.
> 
> Im just trying to figure out whats going to help me become faster and make my angles look better. I can do them by hand just fine. But it takes alot of time.


Ya, whatever way i tape is besides the point. Once my tape is on the wall, I roll and then wipe with a 2.5" flusher. In all reality i could easily use any other sized flusher but then it just makes the corner wider and the mud doesnt coat as heavy. I use a 2.5" flusher because it just coats allot heavier and the mud drags further. That way as the mud dries and shrinks I still have a half decent coat hiding my tape.
Then for my final pass I run an 8" corner box with a 3" Columbia angle head. It coats very tight and im left with hardly anything to sand. Its a wonderful thing!

It's happened before where I might have forgotten to coat a stand up somewhere ans then on sanding day I catch it and it's like "Damn...oh well! Sand it!" And it looks fine.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, whatever way i tape is besides the point. Once my tape is on the wall, I roll and then wipe with a 2.5" flusher. In all reality i could easily use any other sized flusher but then it just makes the corner wider and the mud doesnt coat as heavy. I use a 2.5" flusher because it just coats allot heavier and the mud drags further. That way as the mud dries and shrinks I still have a half decent coat hiding my tape.
> Then for my final pass I run an 8" corner box with a 3" Columbia angle head. It coats very tight and im left with hardly anything to sand. Its a wonderful thing!
> 
> It's happened before where I might have forgotten to coat a stand up somewhere ans then on sanding day I catch it and it's like "Damn...oh well! Sand it!" And it looks fine.


Cool so i should start looking for a corner box then. 
What do you use to fill it.
Im not real familiar with corner boxes


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Cool so i should start looking for a corner box then.
> What do you use to fill it.
> Im not real familiar with corner boxes


Just a regular mud pump. Same thing you use to fill boxes. Just without the box filler adapter.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just a regular mud pump. Same thing you use to fill boxes. Just without the box filler adapter.


Ya I have a tapetech pump with the box filler. So should i go for tape tech boxes or does it matter.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Ya I have a tapetech pump with the box filler. So should i go for tape tech boxes or does it matter.


Doesnt matter what kind of box you get. You dont have to get tapetech boxes just because your pump is. It's entirely up to you.
I wont suggest what box I think you should get because you already know the answer


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

A smooth finish said:


> Ya I have a tapetech pump with the box filler. So should i go for tape tech boxes or does it matter.


Nothing wrong with having a different name brand. The pump will fill all the boxes out there. ( I would stay away from the Goldblatt though from what I have heard on DWT)


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Okay i'll say it, go buy columbia then you'll be cool like me haha or i could pull a PT This is what i reccomend:whistling2: http://www.walltools.com/products/a...r-flat-box-col-ffb-7ffb-8ffb-10ffb-12ffb.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> Okay i'll say it, go buy columbia then you'll be cool like me haha or i could pull a PT This is what i reccomend:whistling2: http://www.walltools.com/products/a...r-flat-box-col-ffb-7ffb-8ffb-10ffb-12ffb.html


Damn straight that's what you recommend! :thumbsup:
Everyone's starting to learn :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Nothing wrong with having a different name brand. The pump will fill all the boxes out there. ( I would stay away from the Goldblatt though from what I have heard on DWT)


The goldblatt pump is sweet, Nothing wrong with it at all, TT seals for replacement parts.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cazna said:


> The goldblatt pump is sweet, Nothing wrong with it at all, TT seals for replacement parts.


I was referring to the Goldblatt boxes - sounds like a smooth finish already has the tapetech pump. 

Hey a pump is a pump - all much the same.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I like it but the heads are expensive. Will only columbia fit or will other heads fit


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> I like it but the heads are expensive. Will only columbia fit or will other heads fit


You mean will other angle heads fit on a Columbia angle box?
They should yes. At the very most you might have to play with your angle head at the back and loosen the opening a bit.
But I think they're all interchangeable. Someone might have to back me up on that one though...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You mean will other angle heads fit on a Columbia angle box?
> They should yes. At the very most you might have to play with your angle head at the back and loosen the opening a bit.
> But I think they're all interchangeable. Someone might have to back me up on that one though...


Still waiting for someone to back you up eh'







:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Still waiting for someone to back you up eh'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need.
If I was wrong then someone would have said something allot quicker.
Which means I'm right.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You mean will other angle heads fit on a Columbia angle box?
> They should yes. At the very most you might have to play with your angle head at the back and loosen the opening a bit.
> But I think they're all interchangeable. Someone might have to back me up on that one though...


I'll back you up PT....  (just to piss 2buck off)

I think your right most if not all angle heads will fit on the angle box. Some heads like the Northstar may be tight and need some adjustment.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I'll back you up PT....  (just to piss 2buck off)
> 
> I think your right most if not all angle heads will fit on the angle box. Some heads like the Northstar may be tight and need some adjustment.


Then I will back you up, and piss you right off.

There is something with the NS, but I can't remember what it was. I was going to buy one, but it wouldn't fit my........... and that's where my memory fades:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Then I will back you up, and piss you right off.
> 
> There is something with the NS, but I can't remember what it was. I was going to buy one, but it wouldn't fit my........... and that's where my memory fades:blink:


My Northstar fits on the mudrunner ok.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

gazman said:


> My Northstar fits on the mudrunner ok.


Same here.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

A smooth finish said:


> Ya I have a tapetech pump with the box filler. So should i go for tape tech boxes or does it matter.


 Get Blueline boxes and tt angle heads and you will be very happy:thumbsup: Columbia angleboxes arnt any good IMO and once you have put a blueline in your hands you can feel the difference. Havnt tried there boxes but if they are like the cbox then...


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

chris said:


> Get Blueline boxes and tt angle heads and you will be very happy:thumbsup: Columbia angleboxes arnt any good IMO and once you have put a blueline in your hands you can feel the difference. Havnt tried there boxes but if they are like the cbox then...


Dont let Pt hear you say that. You will make him cry into his mud.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Dont let Pt hear you say that. You will make him cry into his mud.


Haha! Just because i like columbia doesnt mean im opposed to trying other tool companies. After seeing Chris' angle box video i am very curious to try blueline tools. His angle box seemed to go so smooth!


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Just because i like columbia doesnt mean im opposed to trying other tool companies. After seeing Chris' angle box video i am very curious to try blueline tools. His angle box seemed to go so smooth!


Where is this video


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/BQpXk5ScQrg here it is


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> Get Blueline boxes and tt angle heads and you will be very happy:thumbsup: Columbia angleboxes arnt any good IMO and once you have put a blueline in your hands you can feel the difference.


I wonder what the difference is from. The gaskets? &/or something else in the design?

Maybe someone, like Aaron from Columbia, might know what, if anything, could be done for an improvement, if there is something that has caused a problem?



chris said:


> Havnt tried there boxes but if they are like the cbox then...


I could say "If TT's angle heads (and .........) are like their Mudrunner and Power Assist boxes and newer bazookas - at least the ones I've owned, and seen - then......"

But I won't.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

JustMe said:


> I wonder what the difference is from. The gaskets? &/or something else in the design?
> 
> Maybe someone, like Aaron from Columbia, might know what, if anything, could be done for an improvement, if there is something that has caused a problem?
> 
> ...


I've used TT mud runners and TT PA boxes for the last decade. I like them. 

TT angle head ( at least my sample )... piece of crap.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Square Foot said:


> I've used TT mud runners and TT PA boxes for the last decade. I like them.
> 
> TT angle head ( at least my sample )... piece of crap.


Trade you my MudRunner and 10" TT PA box for yours.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Trade you my MudRunner and 10" TT PA box for yours.


What's wrong with yours?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Square Foot said:


> What's wrong with yours?


Just not a big fan of them, when compared to other tools I have available to do the same thing for my commercial work.

I do like the direction of 'power assist', though.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Just not a big fan of them, when compared to other tools I have available to do the same thing for my commercial work.
> 
> I do like the direction of 'power assist', though.



You use what you like and that's what matters.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

You interested in selling your mudrunner Justme? I wouldn't mind trying one out.


----------



## West (Aug 9, 2012)

OP, this is what I always recommend to my budding young tapers, when you start buying tools you should follow this order for the taping system I teach. Most young guys are on a budget and can't afford everything at once.

1. Get you compound tube, flusher handle, corner roller, then get all your applicator heads.
2. Get your boxes, pump and handles
3. Bazooka


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

saskataper said:


> You interested in selling your mudrunner Justme? I wouldn't mind trying one out.


I'll message you.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*mud tube*

every one said it, what ever works- and behind door number # 1 how do you feel about what you did at the end of the day ? thats it- the rest is $, and investment and learning curves. But as soon as the fundamentals are understood its a done deal, no matter what tool is used. now - just a matter of speed and money. if thats what it takes. saroyan was right, fundamentals. man i love this dwt site.


----------

